# Fleas in barn.. Help! Please!



## Diamondinmypocket (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi all, I have a huge flea problem...

When we moved here 6 months ago, the landlady (hoarder) had a dog here in a pen. His skin was sooo bad. We didn't mess with the dog, and about a month ago she removed him to her house next door.

I am in central texas, and it seems everyone I know is having a out of control bug problem. Ladybugs, bees, wasps, you name it and its bad. With the weather so warm I assume this is a huge reason.

I have cats who never go outside. Never have a problem with them. My dog is indoors unless she is outside with me. She is on trifectis and frontline 15 days apart each dose for rotation (vet prescribed) and it is so bad that now we only let her outside to potty now... Shes a lab and getting depressed and fat from not being able to be with me outside.

I live on 5 acres fenced with no fenced yard. The barn is the centerpiece of the property. Over 100 years old. The floor is fine red sand.

The fleas are so bad that my hubby and 2 year old are being eaten alive. My mare has them on her, my goat, these fleas are everywhere.. I bomb inside, wash everything in hot water, vaccume the carpet furniture and dog on a regular basis. I keep all pets out of kids room.

I use a spray killer in cat litter box area, on dog blanket. I have to get my house rid of these things first and foremost. So my daily cleaning schedule has grown to fight inside.

Things seem to be getting better inside.

But now my time outside is much smaller. I wont allow my 2 year old outside as she gets attacked. My dog cant go outside. My outside animals.... Just a nightmare...

So far I have burned all junk left behind by past renters. I am pulling as much loose sand out of the barn as I can. This is the first time I have had a chance to clean out the barn. I will need stalls for Diamond if she is pregnant. Have a feed tack room now (my first!) I have done borax... Seemed to help a bit. Pulled loose sand and junk out. Did one yard chemical spray, but I worry about this and animals. So the barn needs to be treated.

Then there are my 5 acres. Red sand everywhere. I am raking up areas close to house and barn and burning it all. The barn yard crew are about to pe pulled from pasture and put in a special paddocnext to barn.

The pasture will be turned into a hunter jumper area since my friend rents the 10 acres behind us for pasture.

I would really like to avoid an exterminators price as I am out of free funds due to x-mas.

I have read of the borax. Tried in feed room as horses can not get in there.

Read of salt.

Know about D.Earth, but texas will not allow shipments of food grade into the state. (?)

Once the paddock is up I have a smaller area to worry about with them. Just stalls and paddock.

So I need advice about that.

And my poor critters. My mare I took down to 3/4" hair wise just to get to her skin. (blanket turnout at ready) she was washed in medicated shampooand sprayed with witch hazel and listerine after long soak in conditioner. Then followed up with fly spray. She has one large sore on underside of belly from itching. Swat went there.

And the goat? Hes my first.... I am still learning about goats.

Just to note: my property was the fire break for the bad wildfires in Texas last year. So I assume things ran here to escape.

I am at my wits end here. Most of this work I do on my own. And my time is limited now. Plus I have surgery soon and who knows how long I will be down from that.

I also decided to adopt 2 feral cats from the t-n-r program to control rodents.

And I have 2 chickens.


----------



## JAX (Dec 18, 2012)

My first thought is sevin dust but I can no longer find the big bags of it around here, I am also in Texas

Found this and acted like I was going to order it and it never said anything about not being able to ship to Texas...

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/food-grade-diatomaceous-earth-p-2692.html?green=B793F3CB-07F3-55E8-9994-E85BDB203B7D&utm_campaign=cross_sell&utm_source=prod&utm_medium=mybuys


----------



## JAX (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok this was back in 09 but...

Texas distributors

* Rabbit Hill Farm

[brian DeMasters]

Hamilton, TX

254-386-4400

[FOSSIL SHELL FLOUR]

* NaturalFirst, L.P.

[Wholesale Distributer - call for retail outlets]

Fort Worth, TX

817-536-9900 - 800-605-8167

[MIX]

* Earthwise Organics

Harlingen, TX

956-207-0500

[FOSSIL SHELL FLOUR]

* The Hummers Group

Uvalde, TX

830-232-6467

[MIX]

* Fossil Shell Supply Co.

Amarillo, TX

800-355-9427

[FOSSIL SHELL FLOUR]

* Sustainable Ag Technologies

Brownfield, TX

806-777-1615

[FOSSIL SHELL FLOUR]

* Randall Burkey Company, Inc.

117 Industrial Drive

Boerne, TX 78006

Phone: 800-531-1097

International: 830-249-3596

Fax: 830-249-9223

[FOSSIL SHELL FLOUR]

It also says to try your local garden nurseries and feed stores, just check and make sure it is food grade on the bag.

And if you dont find it there then this looks like a good place to order from???

http://diatomaceousearth.net/product/50lbs-diatomaceous-earth


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks so much. I will try to track it down. My husband was told of a local place to look into as well yesterday. And something about planting a bananna tree outside the door. I might try calling the ag department to see what they have to say. Might see if I can have them test the soil to see if they can reccomend something. I cant let my daughter or my dog play outside. Makea it hard to even get outside myself. For right now I am "flooding" the entire barn to see if drowning might help as I read it can help.


----------

